# Unbroken



## Mrs. M. (May 11, 2016)

Unbroken:  The True Story of Louie Zamperini​
I published this story on The Man Feed today because it is a timely reminder to the body of Christ that we are to endure hardship as a good soldier. We are not to cower before the enemy, we should not remain silent when confronted with opposition. We must stand our ground in spite of mockery, ridicule, violence and even death.

We must endure until the end and obey Jesus Christ no matter the cost.

The time is fast approaching when the world shall see the difference between those who play the role of Christian and those who actually live it. There is a difference.

This morning I was reminded of the trials Louie Zamperini endured which ultimately prepared him for the final battle. The battle for the souls of men. There is a smooth (wide road) gospel which conveniently leaves out the suffering, the hardship and the race we must all finish in order to enter heaven.

The mindset of a soldier who is expecting an early departure is quite different from the soldier who expects to fight in the hottest part of the battlefield. When the Chinese Christians were told by their Pastors that they should not fear the rise of Communism – that they would be raptured beforehand – they were totally unprepared for what suddenly took place.

Thousands were arrested, brutally tortured and put to death. Some became bitter because they had believed they wouldn't suffer persecution for the sake of Jesus Christ. They wondered why their pastors had lied to them. Had they carefully studied Matthew Chapter 24 they would have realized that Jesus warned of such times at the end. The early church suffered persecution and many were martyred for refusing to deny Jesus Christ.

Today American Christians are being told that the same lie. The evangelists on television speak of a rapture before the first sign of trouble comes and the people believe them. When the Communist tanks roll in and the enemy goes door to door hunting Christians, there will be many who will be woefully unprepared.

After all, what is so different about America? Why would we ever expect to escape what Christians on the continent of Africa, the Middle East and Europe are suffering even now? Is it not foolishness to believe that we will be raptured from behind the wheel of our Cadillac _before _we suffer real persecution?

When Louie Zamperini was asked by his Japanese captors to announce via radio that he was alive, he complied. When Louis Zamperini was told to speak what was not true, he refused. When he was shown men who were living in comfortable quarters with plenty of food provided in exchange for betraying their own country – his heart sank. One can only imagine how he felt watching his fellow soldiers selling their own American birthright to the devil in exchange for a bowl of soup!  

Louie Zamperini refused to join them.  He chose to be sent back to the same concentration camp where he could expect even more brutal torture than he had suffered before. 

How many Christians in America will deny Jesus Christ in order to save their own lives and the lives of their children? How many Christians will abandon Jesus Christ at the first sign of persecution? How many will betray their own brethren (who refuse to sell out) in order to save their own skin?  How many will join the apostate church of Rome and it's one world - interfaithism religion in order to avoid such trouble?

It is high time that the body of Christ realized the enemy is inside the gate already. It is only a matter of time before America falls and with it – lukewarm Christians who spent their time mocking those “Super Christians” who refused to compromise instead of repenting with fasting and prayers for their own compromise with this world.

We shall soon see who will stand for Christ and who will walk away. If you cannot stand for the Word of God and defend it before your own church right now – what makes you think you will stand in the day of tribulation?

There have always been tribulations that befell the Christian and Jew. To believe that American Christians are somehow special or different is to deny the reality that is right before us.

The greatest lesson in the story of Louie Zamperini is that it was through his sufferings that he was made ready to walk holy before men and devils. Jesus Christ is coming back for a spotless bride that is pure in heart. Not a harlot that has one foot in the world and the other in church.

Persecution was what purified the early church. Persecution is what will purify the latter one too.

It is time to allow God to break us so that when the day of our own tribulation comes - we will stand up for our faith – Unbroken.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2016)

End times approaches.

It always approaches.

Arrival is not today or tomorrow.


----------



## RandallFlagg (May 11, 2016)

I have lived on this earth for 72 (nearly 73) years. I have been a Christian for those nearly 73 years. I have heard for the last 72 years that we "are in the end times". If I recall my Sunday School lessons - there were a couple of "teachings" in the Bible that covered the "end times". With apologies: I believe the first "sign" was earn the generation that saw Israel become a state (1948) would be the last generation of "Humankind". The next "sign" would be when the world had heard the Word of God. Today - the "world" has heard the Word. So, are the "end times" at hand? Beats me. The Bible also states that "no man knoweth the time or day of my return" so I guess it's not for me to say.

I believe this as fact - I truly believe that we (the United States) have turned our "backs to God" - oh yeah - that was the third thing that had to happen and that God has began turning "His Back to thee". This country is falling apart. Morals have disappeared, Our leaders do NOT humble themselves before the Almighty and we have, in fact, turned our backs to God.

It's coming. I do not know when or how - but it's coming and I hope and pray to God that I'm long gone before it happens.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 11, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Unbroken:  The True Story of Louie Zamperini​
> I published this story on The Man Feed today because it is a timely reminder to the body of Christ that we are to endure hardship as a good soldier. We are not to cower before the enemy, we should not remain silent when confronted with opposition. We must stand our ground in spite of mockery, ridicule, violence and even death.
> 
> We must endure until the end and obey Jesus Christ no matter the cost.
> ...


Meh.  I like people who weren't captured.


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Unbroken:  The True Story of Louie Zamperini​
> I published this story on The Man Feed today because it is a timely reminder to the body of Christ that we are to endure hardship as a good soldier. We are not to cower before the enemy, we should not remain silent when confronted with opposition. We must stand our ground in spite of mockery, ridicule, violence and even death.
> 
> We must endure until the end and obey Jesus Christ no matter the cost.
> ...


jesus christ never existed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

only a silly antiGodist says Jesus never 
existed 

stay happy in your atheist faith


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> only a silly antiGodist says Jesus never
> existed
> 
> stay happy in your atheist faith


No only silly people believe that jesus existed


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> only a silly antiGodist says Jesus never
> existed
> 
> stay happy in your atheist faith


jesus never existed.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 21, 2016)

i wonder if the op could point to the specific bible verse where Jesus speaks of Christians being called to do physical violence in a physical battle with non believers...?? 


_
"The time is fast approaching when the world shall see the difference between those who play the role of Christian and those who actually live it. There is a difference.

This morning I was reminded of the trials Louie Zamperini endured which ultimately prepared him for the final battle. The battle for the souls of men."_


----------



## Valerie (Jun 21, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> jesus never existed.




there is no doubt the man existed... it's his divinity that is in question.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 21, 2016)

_"It is only a matter of time before America falls and with it – lukewarm Christians who spent their time mocking those “Super Christians” who refused to compromise"


_
  derrp


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Unbroken:  The True Story of Louie Zamperini​
> I published this story on The Man Feed today because it is a timely reminder to the body of Christ that we are to endure hardship as a good soldier. We are not to cower before the enemy, we should not remain silent when confronted with opposition. We must stand our ground in spite of mockery, ridicule, violence and even death.
> 
> We must endure until the end and obey Jesus Christ no matter the cost.
> ...


We are in the Last Days.  The Rapture may happen in 5 minutes, it may happen in 20 years.  For 2,000 years people have believed this.  But for the first time, now all of the prophesies leading up to it have been fulfilled.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > only a silly antiGodist says Jesus never
> ...


So Mohammed recognizing the existence of Jesus was for what gain?


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


there no gain, and was being friendly to the christians.From start most never accepted the not trying to be funny but the white jesus.


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

Valerie said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> > jesus never existed.
> ...


Well if that`s what you wanna believe,About the people it was written too and about,knows better,a made up myth does not fly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

You are a made up myth, gt, merely a bot spamming on the board.


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

Valerie said:


> i wonder if the op could point to the specific bible verse where Jesus speaks of Christians being called to do physical violence in a physical battle with non believers...??
> 
> 
> _
> ...


If he was`nt of the original people he can`t do anything.


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a made up myth, gt, merely a bot spamming on the board.


May be so,you would be less than that being as it is a made species.


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are a made up myth, gt, merely a bot spamming on the board.
> ...


I would be,if that could be,you and i know Better.There`s a few made ,But only one created.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

GT is an antigodist is all: his problem.


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> GT is an antigodist is all: his problem.


antagonistNope im not antagonist whatsoever.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2016)

gt1085 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > GT is an antigodist is all: his problem.
> ...


And you don't read carefully, either.  You are similar to Yurt in that you are not worthy of sensible discussion.  I simply point out what you are.


----------



## gt1085 (Jun 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> gt1085 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


lol,well you have never worth of intellectual matter at all never have been,so please do not try and throw your history on others,especially one who the original people.


----------

